# ike has a skull .



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

every one has wanted the west end to get hit looking good . 
see if you see the skull in the storm


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

but no bottle nosed dolphin this time


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

storm from hell


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

haha, I see a big azzed smiley face!!!!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I see an octopus. Kinda like thet one on SpongeBob Squarepants. Except this one has a bigger head and a shorter body. Okay, maybe its just a regular octopus then. Maybe even a quadropus. Nope, I have it now. It's that jellyfish that he is always chasing.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

I can see two of them ! 1. the eye, has it's mouth open , 2. the other is looking south/east right at Cuba !


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

hell before katrina i went fishing in these storms now the place closes down . sucks but will be there all next week .


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Brad, only a metalhead would notice something like that.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

JD that was the sign from god telling me to go get my ****tt wednesday morning the first image i saw on underground at 9am .


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Come One, Come All, Welcome to the Head Bangers Ball,..
Next we will have the image of the Virgin Mary on a piece of french toast,..

Sheesh.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

nah....saw jesus on the stump of a tree we just cut down.


----------

